# Interior water leak on driver pillar post AND Sunglass holder



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an 04 Maxima, and during HEAVY rains I get water inside the car, it drips down the driver side pillar post and it also drips from the sunglass holder.
I hesitate to take to dealership, and can find nothing in the owners manual about any drains that may be in the roof area around the sunroof. Any thoughts?
Respectfully,
drivin' & drippin'


----------



## 2006 Altima (Aug 19, 2008)

*Same problem with Altima*

I have 2006 Altima. I have similar problem with water leak from top portion of left pillar. Last week I had noticed couple of water drops around sunglass holder area. Didn't pay much attention at that time. Does anybody here know what might be the problem. Afraid of going straight to dealer because they'll charge arm and leg for the repair.

Thank you,


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Open your sunroofs and clear the drain holes of debris...leaves, twigs and/or bugs! This is a common problem, especially if you live in a tree-lined street or area!


----------



## 2006 Altima (Aug 19, 2008)

*water leak*

I do not have sunroof. water is coming in from top of left A pillar. thinking of opening everything this weekend. we'll see what happens


----------

